# Information On Dan Dare Pocket Watch Requested



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi

here is a photo of a Dan Dare pocket watch. It belongs to oneof my friends who was gifted this in early 60s. It works fine, keeps good time, and with the glass condition very good.

Does anyone have any idea of the value of this watch? Is it 10/15 quids or 50/60 quids or more than that?

Ujjwal


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

They sell on e-bay for anything from around Â£25 to Â£50 depending on condition, papers, box etc. Usually Smith's or Ingersoll. Your one looks like a Smiths from the crown, the bow seems to be missing, (the bit you hang it on a watch chain with) and of course you'll be too young to know Dan Dare was the lead character in Eagle comics when I was a boy! (55 years ago!







)

Dan Dare saved the world on a weekly basis for years, mostly from the Mekon, a right nasty piece of work. These watches are popular with collectors of Eagle comics because of the comics collection. :yes:


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

mel said:


> They sell on e-bay for anything from around Â£25 to Â£50 depending on condition, papers, box etc. Usually Smith's or Ingersoll. Your one looks like a Smiths from the crown, the bow seems to be missing, (the bit you hang it on a watch chain with) and of course you'll be too young to know Dan Dare was the lead character in Eagle comics when I was a boy! (55 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel.

You are right, I have no idea what Dan Dare was before I saw this watch - partly because it was before my time, but mostly because Dan was pretty much unknown in India.

I will pass on the info to my friend; and suggest he leaves it as a legacy to his grandkids

Ujjwal


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I love things like this....I had a Dan Dare walkie talkie set. That pocket watch is a gem. :thumbsup:

I need to get one of those.


----------

